# I have two sets if fry can they be together?



## LadyCinder (Jun 28, 2011)

I have some fry that are 6 weeks old and a set that is 1 week old can they go in the same tank together?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

How big are the 6 week olds? I've mixed different ages with success if they are close in size, but I did have one group of new fry that were obliterated by fry that were barely twice their size.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

DrgRcr said:


> How big are the 6 week olds? I've mixed different ages with success if they are close in size, but I did have one group of new fry that were obliterated by fry that were barely twice their size.


Agree with this...if the 6 week old fry are significantly larger, the 1 week olds could get eaten.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd keep them separate until the smaller ones are 1/2" long (including tail).


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

I mix them when they have a one or two weeks difference, I've mixed a batch of barely 1/2" with fry almost twice their size and it is working, it has been like that for 2 weeks now. It is kind of funny as the bigger fish will only chase the other big ones around, and the smallest will do the same with the small.


----------



## jlose (May 18, 2008)

I've added newly stripped fry with three week old fry with no problems. I don't know about anything older.


----------



## LadyCinder (Jun 28, 2011)

The 6 weeks old ones are about an inch long, and one is a bit bigger than the other,the week old ones are about half an inch, and both batches are from the same female and male ( I did not know that they could spawn so soon lol).
I may try to put them together and see if it will work. :thumb: 
I would have 3 batches I had a peacock female and my yellow lab to spawn but i done know if she spit them out or ate the eggs or even if the fry would develope

but what was real funny is that it took the first batch 3 days to start eating and the second ones got it right off the bat the first day. thanks for all the info....


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

I put fresh Yellow Lab fry in with 6-8wk old Yellow Lab fry and haven't had a problem. The opposite is true when I did it with Demasoni. Only one way to find out. opcorn:


----------



## LadyCinder (Jun 28, 2011)

right never know till you try


----------



## Fresco (Jun 28, 2011)

I would keep them seperate. why risk that they might get eaten or not. if you are going to put hem in the same tank i would keep them well feed so they dont look at the smaller fish as food.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

Fish are greedy. Won't matter if they're well fed or not. If it looks like food, they'll try to eat it. Just make sure the little ones have somewhere to hide.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

A large enough difference in size will result in the smaller being eaten. I keep proving it to my self time and again. 1" fry and 1/2" fry don't mix well until the smaller gets bigger/faster. :lol:


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had 3 week olds eat day olds.


----------



## LadyCinder (Jun 28, 2011)

ok thanks.... hmmm I guess I will keep them apart for now.


----------

